# 2010 Altima-- Weird Beeping issue...



## msmma (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, a new 2010 base model Altima.

A couple times today when i go and get in my car (with the smartkey in my pocket), when i sit down and shut the door i hear a repetitive beeping noise that lasts for several seconds then stops. Its the same beep noise you hear when you push the door handle to unlock the doors but it does it really fast for several seconds (beepbeepbeepbeepbeepbeep kind of noise).

It doesnt do it everytime....like today it did it twice in the 5-6 times i drove the car today. I did wash the car today before all this started but i cant imagine that did anything.....

Any ideas? Other than the beeping being there for no apparent reason, the car is fine and isnt acting any differently, or driving bad....


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That's the reminder chime if you leave the I key in the car and and close the door with the push start in the ACC position. I honestly can't think where to start with your concern.


----------

